# Bleeding My Fish



## marktvc (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

Looking to look after the fish I catch in the best possible way (both for me and the fish  ). Can you give me advice on

- approprate methods to bleed a fish on a Yak.

- which fish to bleed (and why).

- any other thoughts.

Cheers.

By the way I'm in Victoria.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

I bleed all fish after securing them with a tail rope. I don't think it does much to the flavour on most white fleshed fish but it certainly improves presentation of the fillets.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I bleed all fish I plan to keep. I always wear gloves so I reach in and pop a gill or two w/o much thought.
I dont worry about sharks where I live but you may so keep that in mind.


----------



## Mobynick (Jul 10, 2012)

Bleeding is ussally only needed with darker fleshed fish, mainly pelagics(aust salmon, queenfish, mackeral) ect. (It makes the flesh taste less"fishy") I stab through the gills and cut down and out through the throat. If you are catching esturay fish like whiting, bream, flathead the best thing is to pop them into a ice slurry (bag of ice and some fresh sea water in an esky or perhaps fish hold on ur yak?) no bleeding needed.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I bleed all my fish, even flathead fillets are slightly lighter in colour when bleed.
I bleed them into my fish bag, bit messy but no blood in the water.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

keza said:


> I bleed all my fish, even flathead fillets are slightly lighter in colour when bleed.
> I bleed them into my fish bag, bit messy but no blood in the water.


I prefer to do this too, but I cut the throat, break the spine and chuck into a bucket. Instant death and whiter fillets.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I bleed everything. I use a knife but hands will do when I forget it. I ritualistically let the blood flow into the water. I smear some on my face and NEVER wash it off my kayak.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

marktvc said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking to look after the fish I catch in the best possible way (both for me and the fish  ). Can you give me advice on
> 
> ...


gummies cut there thoat and gut them straight away removing the blood lines along the spine and its better to leave them to drain 
in the fridge over night before eatting or freezing them down

most other fish cut though there gill area or rip there gills out unless they are to be used as bait

I dont bother to bleed KG whiting or flat head

if possable get them on ice asap or larger fish that dont fit into an esky get at least a wet towel over them 
not sure where you fish in Vic but the use of catch bags over the side isn't a great Idea 
there are plenty of toothies in WP and last year sammy the seal grabed at catch bag hanging off the side of a PA at Rickets Point in the gay bay
it was a bit of a shock for that fisho



Barrabundy said:


> NEVER wash it off my kayak.


another mobile burley bucket - it's just not a fishing platform without a few stains squid ink and gummies guts is what makes a fishing yak


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I never bleed any fish when yak fishing. I'd rather eat slighly dark flesh than have something taste mine. That's just me.


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

Ado said:


> I never bleed any fish when yak fishing. I'd rather eat slighly dark flesh than have something taste mine. That's just me.


Totally agree on that ;-)


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Ado said:


> I never bleed any fish when yak fishing. I'd rather eat slighly dark flesh than have something taste mine. That's just me.


That has been my policy for years but have recently bought a large, heavy duty roll-top dry bag into which I will try bleeding future catches of pelagics. Then I can wash out the bag & fish in one spot (maybe in close) before stowing on ice in the fish bag, so as not to leave a continuous trail of blood behind me while continuing to fish.

I haven't minded the taste of un-bled fish but will try it bled out when next I get a tuna/bonito or salmon. I like to have some of the fish as sashimi while fresh, so I'm hoping to get the fish home in as good condition as possible.


----------

